# cherry is great for smoking ???????



## jonboat (Sep 15, 2011)

the subject line is an open ended question. I generally smoke with apple or maple, sometimes hickory, but just scored a bunch of cherry when I cut my tree back hard (40' tree is now 15'), and now I'm wondering which meats are best complemented by cherry smoke.  How different is the flavor from apple?

While I'm on the topic of fruit woods and meats that go well with them, I've also got a peach tree that needs a major trimming - what is a good meat to smoke with peach?

I've never used either for smoking (only been doing it for a little over a year now) and am wide open for suggestions!!!!

Thanks in advance for your replies!


----------



## michael ark (Sep 15, 2011)

Try a meatloaf with it.


----------



## cliffcarter (Sep 15, 2011)

I use Black Cherry all the time on everything, very fruity. Others use sweet cherry and sometimes pin cherry. From what I understand people who can get peach use it a lot.


----------



## roller (Sep 15, 2011)

I have never used Cherry but would like to try it sometimes...


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 15, 2011)

Dude.....

You have some great trading materials!!

DO NOT Throw Away The Peach!!!

Very sweet smelling smoke and IMHO better than Apple.

Fantastic on cheese and Poultry, but can use on just about anything

The Cherry will go great with everything.  Split it and let it air dry for a year, and you'll have some very nice smoking wood.  The key is to use it "DRY".  If you try to smoke with it now, you can end up with a bitter flavor on your meat.

Todd


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 15, 2011)

Jonboat, Cherry is great for Ribs, Apple gets Pork a good go and Peach I've smoked Bass with,with great taste(low heat for 3hrs. of TBS). Now if you can't use it all and would like a new friend,well I can come over from Ohio and become your 'Besty',as my G-Daughter says.

   I'm sure it would fit in my little Smoker-






	

		
			
		

		
	
  so if you want
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I'll jump.

     Seriously,it is a good wood. Let it dry till cracks show on the cut ends,then split or chunk them up. Then again,if you don't to do the work involved,I will come get it
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Have fun up there and..............


----------



## tyotrain (Sep 15, 2011)

i use cherry for everything... Love it


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Sep 15, 2011)

Since you mentioned you have apple, try apple/cherry with pork ribs, even butts.

I use apple/cherry alot with poultry and pork. Pecan/cherry or hickory/cherry with beef, depending on how sharp I want it...I may have used mesquite/cherry for beef a few times as well.

Cherry is among the heaviest for fruit smoke, though it still has that sweet background and a nice aroma, while apple is lighter and bit sweeter.

Pecan is sort of in a class of it's own for smoke wood, IMHO, due to it's pungent, mild aroma and sweet flavor...but then I haven't had the opportunity to use other nut tree woods. I recommend you grab some if you get a chance. Great in combination with other woods on nearly everything...I use it for a back-up of sorts, just for the aroma and back-ground flavor.

Eric


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 15, 2011)

I use cherry and peach all the time. It will give you a smooth and light smokey flavor. I really like it on my bacons and sausages. You can use them on all your meats.


----------



## jirodriguez (Sep 15, 2011)

Cherry is really good on salmon!


----------



## jonboat (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks guys!!!! lots of great feedback.

The cherry is stacked - going to let it season up.
I'll continue using the apple that I chunked up from a dead branch for now and will put up a bunch more when I cut that tree back in a month or two when all the leaves are gone.

@ oldschool... Sorry, I'm pretty confident that I'll be finding use for all of it :grilling_smilie: . Besides smoking meats, I also have a couple projects in mind for my wood lathe.  You can still be a besty if you want, but no need for the road-trip.

@JIR...  I've got a freezer full of salmon and plan to add to it this weekend and the next month or so while they are running.. The cherry won't be dry yet, so I'll have to stick with apple for now.  Next year though, I'll give cherry a try for sure.

Has anyone smoked venison or venison jerky with cherry or peach?


----------



## sqwib (Sep 16, 2011)

Same as tyotrain, just finished up half a cord

Going with a cord of hickory for my stickburner

Reserved a bunch of cherry chunks for my GOSM and grill


----------



## venture (Sep 16, 2011)

Cherry is killer!  We like Maple and Cherry  mixed for cold smoked cheese at our house.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

